# Schnurclip Feedern



## Primsfischer (17. März 2014)

Hi,

Ich habe mir eine neue Feederrolle zugelegt allerdings habe ich (nur) Monofile aufgespult. Da mein Schnurclip die Monofile leider beschädigt und ich nicht daran interessiert bin nach jedem Angeln 80m Schnur in die Tonne zu treten|bigeyes, wollte ich fragen welche Alternativen zum Schnurclip existieren.
Von der Nummer mit dem Power/Feeder Gum habe ich schon gehört, aber gibt es vielleicht noch bessere/günstigere/stabilere/..... Möglichkeiten.

Danke schonmal im Voraus

MfG Flo:vik:


----------



## Slick (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schnurclip Feedern*

Fahrradschlauch wäre eine gute Alternative.


----------



## Primsfischer (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schnurclip Feedern*

Wie muss ich den befestigen?


----------



## kati48268 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schnurclip Feedern*

Fahrradschlauch? |kopfkrat



Primsfischer schrieb:


> Von der Nummer mit dem Power/Feeder Gum habe ich schon gehört, aber gibt es vielleicht noch bessere/günstigere/stabilere/..... Möglichkeiten.


Die Nummer ist doch gut.
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...native-zum-schnurclip-der-feedergum-clip.html


----------



## phirania (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schnurclip Feedern*

Ihr immer mit euren Gummis,bei mir geht kein Gummi kaputt ( Gottseidank ).#d


----------



## Slick (17. März 2014)

*AW: Schnurclip Feedern*



Primsfischer schrieb:


> Wie muss ich den befestigen?



Hab das was für dich.

http://home.arcor.de/l.schmitt/Tipps_Leo.htm


mach ich auch immer so und nie Probleme.


Grüße


----------



## Hümpfi (18. März 2014)

*AW: Schnurclip Feedern*

Nimm dir ein feines Schmirgelpapier und entgrate deinen Schnurclip, dann kannst du diesen auch benutzen ohne die Schnur zu beschädigen. Beim Method Fischen auf Karpfen verwende ich zur Weitenbegrenzung Stippgummis. Vorteil davon ich kann denn Gummi so leicht wählen das er beim Abzug des Karpfens einfach reist und ich muss nicht ewig an der Rolle rumfummeln um denn Clip raus zu bekommen. Nur wichtig immer Kurbelumdrehung am Anfang zählen damit du deinen platz wieder findest.

mfg


----------



## labralehn (18. März 2014)

*AW: Schnurclip Feedern*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Fahrradschlauch? |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Die Nummer ist doch gut.
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...native-zum-schnurclip-der-feedergum-clip.html





> Damit man nachher wieder die Entfernung findet, empfehle ich die Schnur mit einem marker (Edding 950) vorher zu makieren.



Ein Heller und ein Dunkler Fettstift sind besser wie ein Edding.
Heller für dunkle Schnüre und Dunkler Fettstifft für helle Schnüre. Den Fettstift bekommst du leicht wieder von der Schnur entfernt.


----------



## Fr33 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Schnurclip Feedern*

Servus,






da ich das mit dem Gum ja gepostet hatte  - der Edding 950 ist ein Industriemarker ähnlich wie ein Fett/Wachsstift. Der selbe Stift wird von vielen Firmen als spezieller Schnurmarker für das doppelt und dreifache verkauft....


Ich habe viele dunkle Schnure und da verwend eich einen weissen 950er. Einen roten 950er habe ich auch noch, den verwende ich halt für transparente Schnüre etc.


Mit Powergum als Clipersatz geht das im Drill eigentlich sehr gut, da das Material ja etwas steifer ist und sobald man den Gum aus dem Clip hat, springt die Doppelacht quasi auf und man kann frei drillen.


Man sollte halt die Überstände so wählen, dass man noch gut drann kommt. Zu kurz ist nicht gut....


----------



## Nukular (16. April 2014)

*AW: Schnurclip Feedern*

Was für einen Durchmesser nimmt man denn beim Power Gum, dass das noch unter den Schnurclip passt?;+


----------



## Fr33 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Schnurclip Feedern*

Ich nehm das starke von Dreannan. Gelbe Spule.... das passt eig immer drunter


----------



## Piego (18. April 2014)

*AW: Schnurclip Feedern*

Auswerfen, das Stück Fahrradschlauch über die Rolle und fertig  
Ist auch ein toller Puffer falls mal was größeres einsteigt 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

